
Show HN: DIY Digital Room Correction - th0ma5
https://th0ma5w.github.io/DIY-Room-Correction/
======
th0ma5
I made a comment in passing about doing this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22262965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22262965)
and had the most upvotes I've had in a while (hah) so here's a write up about
it. Let me know just how naïve I was being.

